# Caption this....



## PixelRabbit (May 21, 2013)

Miss Emily's little guy Paws is quite the little piece of work, this made me laugh!!

Caption this ....


----------



## 480sparky (May 21, 2013)

You mean *YOU *can't see it?!?!!?


----------



## Derrel (May 21, 2013)

Some day, all of this will be yours....when I'm gone...


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 21, 2013)

Ha! good ones guys lol
Paws totally reminds me of the memes of the owls with different expressions because of coffee or drugs lol


----------



## Benco (May 21, 2013)

The big cat is saying: "Let me tell you something my friend. Hope is a dangerous thing. Hope can drive you insane"


----------



## TimothyJinx (May 21, 2013)

"...and that's how sausage is made."


----------



## baturn (May 21, 2013)

Damn, I like baturn's new avatar!


----------



## Demers18 (May 21, 2013)

Get me outta here!!!


----------



## squirrels (May 21, 2013)

Demers18 said:


> Get me outta here!!!




Wait a minute,


----------



## Ron Evers (May 21, 2013)

When you grow up, you will be able to shred one of these with ease.


----------



## Pallycow (May 21, 2013)

"You're my ***** now...."

well damn.  puzzy   with ss's   lol   ya know as in *****cat   however intended naughty as well....

blah

just doesn't work when explained...never does.


----------



## kundalini (May 21, 2013)

B-A-Y-K-U-N


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 22, 2013)

Ha! All awesome! 

Oh and Pally, it worked w/o the explanation lol


----------



## ktan7 (May 22, 2013)

"Let us out!"


----------



## Amocholes (May 22, 2013)

They're NOT coming back!


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 22, 2013)

TimothyJinx said:


> "...and that's how sausage is made."



That's the best.


----------



## RabbitCatCat (May 22, 2013)

Little Cat: I think I'm batman 
Big Cat: Yea and I'm Santa Clause 

Ok I suck at captions lol but the cats do look funny the big one looks at the little one like it's damaged haha


----------



## manaheim (May 22, 2013)

Little Cat: "Did you SEE THAT?"
Big Cat: "Trust the smooshed face, kid... no matter how hard you try, you will NOT be able to get that chipmunk."


----------



## cynicaster (May 24, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Miss Emily's little guy Paws is quite the little piece of work, this made me laugh!!
> 
> Caption this ....



Big cat: "What the heck are you doing?"

Little cat: "Shhh... hang on a second, watch me f%#k with these guys.  TPF people.... I will eat your soooouuul."


----------



## BrandonLaw (May 24, 2013)

Big cat: And that my little friend is the story of why we don't f*ck with snakes.

Little cat: *Gulp*


----------



## Parker219 (May 24, 2013)

Big cat- "yes, the humans are taking a picture of us and yes, you better put away those duck lips before I claw them off you!"

Little cat "but it might go on facebook"


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 24, 2013)

Take one last look, because when this door closes we don't exist...


----------



## ronlane (May 24, 2013)

You mean that's what it's like on the outside? Yep!


----------



## Nikanon (May 25, 2013)

"I am not your father"!


----------



## dbvirago (May 25, 2013)

If we sit here long enough, they'll let us out. Then we can kill sumpin.


----------

